
StartupCTO.io Podcast – CTO of DigitalOcean talks about scaling your dev team - ksowocki
http://startupcto.io/podcast/0-27-scaling-a-rocket-ship-w-julia-austin-of-digital-ocean/?ref=producthunt
======
tedmiston
Great question about the utility of a Master's or MBA for someone going down
the VP Engineering / CTO track. I really like Julia's suggestion of seeking
out a program with a niche for what you want to do rather than just getting
one as a prereq. It's really nice to see how HBS's offerings have evolved
based on real needs from startup founders in recent years.

